# The cost of a brand new truck these days.



## Robert59 (Dec 16, 2014)

What you pay for a new truck you can buy a house. Who can afford a 72,000 dollar truck? At my local Nissan dealer wants 100,000 for a sports car can you believe this.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2014)

That's why if I were still driving and in the market for a truck I'd go to Redneck Restoration (This Old Truck) - he restores old trucks and reuses as much as he can - fascinating to watch, and he's got a real dry sense of humor.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Scary isn't it, old guy. Saturday we looked at a Kia crossover and the cheapest one on the lot was $25,000 and change. I then looked at a loaded Sodona, mini van, ......only $45,000. Wow. And trucks are out of sight like you said.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2014)

The Nissan Versa, a 4-door sedan with only 109 HP, was the cheapest available new car in the U.S. this year (until they recalled it - of course!) at only $12,800 USD ...


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 16, 2014)

My 1999 F-150 is lookin' good, compared to financing 50~70K for 72(or more) months.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 16, 2014)

That's why I don't buy a new car very often.. and I pay cash when I do..   I had my last car for 12 years.. A car may be a necessity, but it's certainly not a very good investment.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 16, 2014)

My grandson just bought a brand new Dodge Ram fancy schmancy truck a year and a half ago. Now he is shopping for a new one because he`s having to pull a 5th wheel around with him to live in and the gas is killing him. Now he wants (needs) a diesel. I think he`s gonna lose a bundle. And the transmission on his wife`s Honda just went out for the second time in a few months,so they are going to replace her car as well. Guess I won`t be seeing any greatgrandkids anytime soon....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2014)

...and a truck is not used as a truck anymore!! I asked a friend if I could use his truck to bring home some firewood, he said no way not in his "baby" !!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

And don't forget the property tax and insurance cost for any new vehicle that will be high for several years after purchase...


----------



## GDAD (Dec 17, 2014)

General Motors Holden V8 (Chevy Motor) Australian.
                                                                Arguable the fastest street legal ute.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess I'll keep  my 2003 F150 for a while longer. New tires and a battery cost over $800, but that's a bargain compared to a new truck.

I wonder if this would work:

I saw a auto ad on TV the other day that said if you buy this month we'll make your first payment for you. So why not tell the dealer you'll buy the truck and  you want to pay it off next month in one payment. :wink:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2014)

GDAD said:


> View attachment 11823    General Motors Holden V8 (Chevy Motor) Australian.
> Arguable the fastest street legal ute.



From what I can tell, it appears to be a mini-pickup for 2017. Is that right??


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I guess I'll keep  my 2003 F150 for a while longer. New tires and a battery cost over $800, but that's a bargain compared to a new truck.
> 
> I wonder if this would work:
> 
> I saw a auto ad on TV the other day that said if you buy this month we'll make your first payment for you. So why not tell the dealer you'll buy the truck and  you want to pay it off next month in one payment. :wink:



After the first month, how long would it take before they repo it??


----------



## oldman (Dec 17, 2014)

We just started new car hunting this week because we are convinced that this is the best time of the year to buy a new car. I drive a GMC 4-wheel drive Envoy and would not trade it right now for anything. My wife has a 2010 Lexus and wants to trade it before it becomes totally worthless. So far we have been to 4 dealerships and today will be 5 and 6. She really likes the 2015 Chevrolet Impala. What a difference between a Lexus and Impala. After today, she will make her choice. I just go along for the ride, but stay out of her decision making. The last time that I talked her into buying a car, she had it for 4 months and traded it. 

I will say GM has come a long way with their vehicles. I was impressed with the ride and the features. Holy Cow! WiFi in a car? I think other cars already had this feature, but I had never seen it demonstrated before and I liked it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 17, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> After the first month, how long would it take before they repo it??



It would be paid for after the first month.


----------



## oldman (Dec 17, 2014)

"I saw a auto ad on TV the other day that said if you buy this month we'll make your first payment for you. So why not tell the dealer you'll buy the truck and you want to pay it off next month in one payment."

Just make sure that there is no penalty for an early pay-off. Some financing companies, banks included, add this in the small print. Like most seniors, we pay cash for our vehicles at the time of purchase, but for those that don't, they need to be aware of this because I know of people that plan on paying off their loans at tax refund time and nobody likes these types of surprises.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the penalty for early payoff of loans was made illegal many years ago. I've almost always paid off loans early.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Why go through all the hassle of sitting in a dealership and doing all the paperwork for a loan just to get the 1st month payment free?  Anyway.. is it really a free payment or are they just delaying the first month payment?  Who trusts dealerships.. they will ALWAYS come out ahead.  Buying a new car is a horrendous experience and the less often I have to do it the better.


----------



## oldman (Dec 17, 2014)

We just bought another house that we rent and we were told at the time of the mortgage signing that there was no penalty for early pay off, so I think banks still do it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I think the penalty for early payoff of loans was made illegal many years ago. I've almost always paid off loans early.



Im sure you are right, rkunsaw. When we were both working, we paid off our home loan early. Also, two years ago the car was paid off early too.


----------



## oldman (Dec 17, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Im sure you are right, rkunsaw. When we were both working, we paid off our home loan early. Also, two years ago the car was paid off early too.



[h=3]Are there any early repayment charges?[/h]The Consumer Credit (Early Settlement) Regulations 2004 allow lenders to charge up to 58 days interest in the event that a customer decides to repay their loan in full early.
Any charges will be shown in your early settlement quote.
If you're nearing the end of the loan term check that it is worth making the early repayment, considering the interest you’ll pay.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Why go through all the hassle of sitting in a dealership and doing all the paperwork for a loan just to get the 1st month payment free?  Anyway.. is it really a free payment or are they just delaying the first month payment?  Who trusts dealerships.. they will ALWAYS come out ahead.  Buying a new car is a horrendous experience and the less often I have to do it the better.



I think you and others missed the point. The company pays the first payment. There is ONLY one payment. The company pays for the truck.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

I still have a mortgage on my primary residence.. but not a very big one... less than $10,000.   I have considered paying it off, but the interest is the only tax deduction I have... even if a pittance.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> ...and a truck is not used as a truck anymore!! I asked a friend if I could use his truck to bring home some firewood, he said no way not in his "baby" !!


That's what I don't get. People that buy them just to ride in like an every day car.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't understand that either.  I see plenty of huge pickups and off roading SUVs in the city..   You know they aren't using them for that purpose, and the gas has to cost a fortune.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

gez I bought a new Jeep 2 years ago for under 20. 72 grand for a truck?? keep it. it used to be stylish to have a big expensive gas hog SUV. just to haul groceries and take the kids to soccer games.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

kcvet said:


> gez I bought a new Jeep 2 years ago for under 20. 72 grand for a truck?? keep it. it used to be stylish to have a big expensive gas hog SUV. just to haul groceries and take the kids to soccer games.



I drive a jeep too....  what kind do you have?   I have a Cherokee


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I drive a jeep too....  what kind do you have?   I have a Cherokee



Compass latitude


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Prior to the Cherokee... I drove a Liberty for nearly 13 years.   It's a Jeep thing..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 17, 2014)

We have both a full-size truck and an SUV. Have to have this type of vehicle to pull our boat. It's a 20 footer, sitting on a double-axel trailer. The engine is a 5.7L/V8.......not a small "4-banger" like we had before.

Our Dodge Durango SLT is a 2005 w/126K on it. Bought it used in Dec 2005 and now paid off, but b/c of the mileage, we know we couldn't sell it for much. It pulls our boat perfectly.
Other vehicle is a '97 Dodge RAM 1500 we bought in 2003. It has 148K on it. It's tough to steer, but runs ok. This truck is basically used as a second vehicle, b/c we mainly drive the Durango.

Have to have two vehicles right now b/c my wife is still working. If something was to happen to the vehicle she is driving to work, I would have a vehicle to get to where she is. If one vehicle is in the shop, we have another one to get around in.  

What we really like to get later, if finances could handle it, would be a Sebring Touring Convertible. We think we look cool driving around in it and playing our Classic Rock music.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

We have two cars also.  Hubby drives a Jeep Commander.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2014)

Our oldest daughter and Son-in-law are planning on retiring this coming Summer, and they have a big 5th wheel trailer they plan on using to travel the country for a couple of years.  This past Summer they found a 2012 Ford F350 diesel pickup, loaded with everything, less than 20,000 miles on it, and paid $28K cash for it.  This thing stickered for over $70K, and they were a bit concerned about some hidden problems for that price, but after 6 months, it seems to be doing great.  It looks and runs like brand new, and it appears that they stumbled onto a real bargain.   This goes to show just how overpriced some of the new vehicles really are.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a truck when I owned my home but there was a need for it. now that we rent its long gone. something more practical now


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a nice 1997 Dodge Dakota SLT 4WD with only 80K miles on it.  I only drive it about 2,000 miles a year, anymore, and we keep it because it affords us a means of getting out in virtually any kind of weather.  I look at new trucks every now and then, and the sticker price quickly makes me appreciate keeping this old Dodge.  I keep in in fastidious condition, and the only expense in the past couple of years has been an idle air control valve on the TBI....cost me $12 and took 15 minutes to replace.   It is always garaged, and looks/runs like nearly new.  About the Only truck I have seen advertised lately that Might get my interest is the new Chevy Colorado that is supposed to come out with a turbo diesel engine in 2016.  However, so long as this Dakota behaves the way it has been, I doubt that I will be interested in spending $30K or more to trade for a new truck.  Heck, the way this Dakota has been doing, they may bury me in it some day.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

well gas prices are down. yesterday i filled up for 2.22 a gal. see what you local is

http://www.gasbuddy.com/

if it stays down the cost of living goes down


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 17, 2014)

Hubby drives a 2003 Toyota Tundra. He likes it fine but he wouldn`t drive it if he didn`t have to. Because we have to get hay for my donkey,a truck is a necessity. Also,we don`t have trash pickup, living out here in the sticks, so he needs it for dump runs as well. Our son has an `05 Toyota Tacoma truck-I LOVE that thing. He rarely drives it because he has a company truck and only gets to come home once a month or so anyway,but I used to do my three hour (one way) commute in it whenever he wasn`t going to be using it because I just loved driving it.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 17, 2014)

kcvet said:


> well gas prices are down. yesterday i filled up for 2.22 a gal. see what you local is
> 
> http://www.gasbuddy.com/
> 
> if it stays down the cost of living goes down



Gas went down to 2.79 here yesterday (California-we`re always higher than the rest of the Country) Then I get .20 off per gallon using my Safeway card,so 2.59. Such a relief,since we both drive gas hogs. (I drive a Tahoe)


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

I bought my last car in 2008.  It was a new Chevy Malibu classic. We had just sold our home so we had enough cash outright.  I am 78 now and it is most probably my last car.  My wife already doesn't drive anymore (vision) so I do all the driving.  I have 32K miles on that Malibu. It still looks like new.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Gas went down to 2.79 here yesterday (California-we`re always higher than the rest of the Country) Then I get .20 off per gallon using my Safeway card,so 2.59. Such a relief,since we both drive gas hogs. (I drive a Tahoe)



Gas is at it's lowest in years now.  Arizona has some of the best prices around.  I also use my Safeway card after grocery shopping and this last tank I got .60 per gallon off, so I paid 1.89 per gallon.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> I bought my last car in 2008.  It was a new Chevy Malibu classic. We had just sold our home so we had enough cash outright.  I am 78 now and it is most probably my last car.  My wife already doesn't drive anymore (vision) so I do all the driving.  I have 32K miles on that Malibu. It still looks like new.



bought mines new. just 2 years old. not even 7,000 on it yet. and it still looks new as well


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 17, 2014)

Yikes! Hubby just text me and said he was chatting with our grandson. He worked 98 hours last week! 84 the week before and 70 the week before that. He can afford a new truck I guess! "Hubby told him "When I tell Grandma,she`s gonna call your boss and yell at him!" I`m used to it though-his dad`s been doing it for years.It`s just the nature of the job.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2014)

We made a run to the stores today, in advance of some snow coming in later tonight....should be only a couple of inches.  I gassed up the truck at 2.20 a gallon....wouldn't break my heart if these prices stayed this way for months or years. The Arabs and Texas oil barons have enough of our money.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the last new vehicle we bought might have been a 1978 Chevette.  IIRC, we paid $2,800 for it brand spankin' new!!  We've just always purchased low-mileage used vehicles.  To me, it's cost per mile.  Let someone else take the depreciation hit.  Let someone else pay the taxes and insurance on a brand new vehicle.
Wife's 2005, was a lease turn back we bought in late 2005.  It had close to 15,000 miles on it.  Today, we have about 42,000 on that vehicle.  She drives very little.  Most of the miles have been on a couple longer trips we've taken with it.  OTOH, my 2008 Silverado was purchaased in early 2009 with just over 10,000 miles on it.  Today, it's sitting at 144,000... and still running well.  We've had a number of talks about what we want to do for our "last" vehicles.  I'd like to go ahead and pay cash for a couple of really low-mileage vehicles... now... so we don't have that cash outlay once we both decide to retire.  But... I don't want to put lots of miles on a different vehicle as want to get as many on this truck as I can.
We've had two Fords vehicles that were lemons.  We've had one Chrysler product that lasted six months before we dumped it.  Other than that, we've always driven GM and had really good luck with them.
And, yes, the new Silverado High Country package runs in excess of $70,000.  Even if I win the Powerball tonight, I won't go that way.  Too much equipment to have trouble with.  Even a "comfortable" version of a truck, today, will not leave you much left over from $50,000.


----------

